# Because Some People Actually Fall For This



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/2/14)

It's crazy just how gullible some people really are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (10/2/14)

Haha


----------



## CraftyZA (10/2/14)

The scary thing is, any one with some business experience can create a believable 419 scam. 
Speaking of...
Btw, they removed the word "gullible" from the dictionary. Check any modern dictionary on the internet. It's gone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (11/2/14)

Lol!! My friends mother in law fell for it, lost her car and house! And now she is falling for exactly the same scam! There are really no pills for stupidity!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

